# Has anybody....



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Has anyone bought First Lap cars yet?
Just wondering...
Scott


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Scott,
I pre-ordered mine last week. I believe the shipment date is early December, so obviously I don't have them yet.

Joe


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I did


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

I did also


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

I ordered mine too. 

If anyone is interested in trading their Bronco for any of the other cars, let me know.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

I order mine and they confirmed they received it!


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

I ordered a set


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

i ordered mine


----------



## thunderjetshotm (Oct 17, 2006)

I order 2 sets..


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I orderd mine only 490 sets left 

Roger Corrie


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

About a month ago Tom had said that about 75 sets had been sold.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=1676982&postcount=6


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I ordered mine also. I'm not a big Bronco fan, so I might be interested in a trade.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I pre-orderd mine when they first came out Lendell


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Just plan on picking up a few of them so I'll just wait for the fallout. :freak: rr


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Well at lease we going to get some car .better then anybody elsewhere other then dash. these guys are trying.


----------

